# New Tremec 5 Speed Tranny



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I posted something on this a week or so back but didn't get alot of replies. I have decided to put a 5 speed Tremec TKO 600 in my 67. It has the center console shift in it right now. I wanted to know if anyone has done this already and what if any were the issue.

All input is appreciated.

Jim :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Over on the PY (Performance Years) forum there's a guy who has been writing about putting a Keisler 5-speed into his 68. It has been quite an ordeal for him so far. It's worth reading.

Bear


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I put a TKO 600 in my 64. It was pretty easy. The floor pan had to be raised and Hurst sells the piece to weld in. I just plazma cut out a hole, installed the tranny and fitted the new piece into place. I don't run a console so I bought a automatic car carpet and although I have a shifter porch it is mostly round to match the contour of the floor pan. I think on the 67 the crossmember has a flat surface to slide back on, not sure if you will have to drill or not. Have a driveshaft built and your set.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Jim I went with the new Keissler 5spd and sure glad I did. No shifter problems associated with the trmacs and no cutting any holes in the floor!! Crossmember moved to the rear a couple of inches, that's it!! 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/xmas-my-house-34329/


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Purple Haze, how does it shift? Would you recommend getting it professionally installed? I've been thinking of going with their new SS700, or waiting for the next version of the RS600.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

It's the best mod we've made. Shifting is fantastic........ no floor mods!!! We got 16.5mpg on the freeway going 65-70mph and the RPM's around 2000 with our 3:55 gear set. Launches like 4:88's!!!! Zero issues with the console but I do plan on re-installing the original shifter and 4spd knob!!!

Check the install thread... http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/keisler-rs-500-install-34354/

Go for it!! Mine was 4spd to 5spd change.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do all the homework you can. It's a simple job for some, a nightmare for others. Get all the facts. My take: I'm a 4 speed guy myself, but I have to say, in the real world, an overdrive really can't be beat if you drive the car a lot. It changes the whole car..(in a good way!)


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> I posted something on this a week or so back but didn't get alot of replies. I have decided to put a 5 speed Tremec TKO 600 in my 67. It has the center console shift in it right now. I wanted to know if anyone has done this already and what if any were the issue.
> 
> All input is appreciated.
> 
> Jim :cheers



I had a Keistler 5-speed (including overdrive for fifth gear) professionally installed. Can't tell from a positioning viewpoint that it's any different from an M-20. It works real well at speeds over 60 MPH, running at about 1,850 RPMs, going along with what geeteeoh guy says above. Good luck.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Have the Tremac 500 in my 65. Installed fine. Not much on the fabrication to do. Just moving the crossmember, and a little trimming on the pouch floor.
But...... Not very happy with the shifting at all. Not going to race it, until I change it out for something that shifts reliably. Tremac Does not shift smoothly. Period!!!!!


----------

